
Ask HN: ES6 Proxy full guide - kimsalas
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m interested in learning about the ES6 proxy. I have found some guides and tutorials but I really want something in depth.<p>Please comment if you got any.<p>Thank you
======
acemarke
Couple articles I've seen: [http://www.zsoltnagy.eu/es6-proxies-in-
practice/](http://www.zsoltnagy.eu/es6-proxies-in-practice/) and
[https://www.keithcirkel.co.uk/metaprogramming-in-
es6-part-3-...](https://www.keithcirkel.co.uk/metaprogramming-in-
es6-part-3-proxies/) .

